# Mersey way - Aug 2011



## PaulPowers (Oct 5, 2011)

> The centre's name Merseyway comes from the fact that the centre is built on giant stilts above the River Mersey and the river runs for the entire length of the centre. In 2001 there were plans to fit glass panels to the pavements within the centre to reveal the River Mersey underneath, this was a plan to try and boost tourism in the town as the river is entirely covered and hidden while it runs under the centre. However there has been no development of these plans.



I was going to head under tin brook but it was swarming with workmen so I decided to see what the crack is with Mersey Way

The arches and size of the space is impressive as are the amount of washed up shopping trolleys from sainsburys 





































The outfall from Tin Brook





And finally does anyone have a clue what this is? it was crawling up the wall and creeped me out.


----------

